# Insurance RRP notification



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got a letter today (a month late) from my liability insurance company informing me about the new lead law thats now in effect. Glad to know they're on the ball.. :w00t:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Its just foreplay to let you know your about to get screwed....your rates are going up! They are giving you justification.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Luckily they we're just informing me nothing will change with my current policy which doesn't cover LBP work. Its a pitch to buy a special liability policy with their sister company made just for LBP work, which I will do after certification.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Brush! I think I used to work with the guy in your avatar.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

If your in this trade long enough we all start to look like monkeys selling ice cream. :jester:


Woodland said:


> Hey Brush! I think I used to work with the guy in your avatar.


----------

